# TOC, wooden rim, unknown maker



## Familyman (Feb 8, 2018)

I no nothing about antique bikes, but wondered if anyone here could hazard a guess about this wooden rim bike's maker and value to a museum or enthusiast. No head badge, no number on the bottom bracket.
It belonged to a U of Ga professor whose career spanned 1890 to 1940. Thanks!


----------



## Bikermaniac (Feb 8, 2018)

Welcome to the cabe. 
Are there hole in the front tube for a name plate? are they horizontal or vertical? what's the distance between them. A close up of the bottom bracket (the other side of the chain ring) will be helpful. Also a close up pic of the coaster brake as well. What's the name on the coaster brake arm?


----------



## Familyman (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks Bikermaniac.  There is one pair of horizontal holes 2.5" apart.  In brighter light I now see very faint rounded outline where top of the 
name plate might have been. The coaster brake arm says MADE IN ELMIRA N.Y. US, ECLIPSE MCH CO, PATENTED


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 9, 2018)

That is a GIANT frame. Must have been a very tall fellow.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 9, 2018)

I guessing late 1890’s to early 1900’s  that’s one super tall frame...wow!  Maker is tough one could be anyone.. value well I’d say in then1500 to 2500 +/-.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 9, 2018)

Looking at the pedals it appears to be pope made.


----------



## David Brown (Feb 9, 2018)

I would also say Pope bike 1896 or 7 The frame  fork crank and pedals and rear drop out are the same as my 1996 Massey Harris bike which I think used a Pope  Patent at first.  The coaster brake would have been a change at some time because  the bike would have had a fixed wheel hub as original .


----------



## David Brown (Feb 9, 2018)

Also could you show a close up of front hub . It is 28 spoke so i would say original to bike. My bike also has the 2 oilers on bottom bracket that can be seen in first picture.


----------



## Familyman (Feb 9, 2018)

David Brown said:


> Also could you show a close up of front hub . It is 28 spoke so i would say original to bike. My bike also has the 2 oilers on bottom bracket that can be seen in first picture.



Thanks to David Brown, Redline 1968, 66TigerCat. What a great forum!  
My grandfather was 6' plus. This does seem to be a big frame. I'm 6'1" and I'd have to leap up to the seat. My dad, a depression era kid,

 


talked about putting hoops of leather (old dog collars?) on hubs to shine them a bit as you ride. This bike has something like that.


----------



## stezell (Feb 9, 2018)

Familyman said:


> Thanks to David Brown, Redline 1968, 66TigerCat. What a great forum!
> My grandfather was 6' plus. This does seem to be a big frame. I'm 6'1" and I'd have to leap up to the seat. My dad, a depression era kid,View attachment 751205 View attachment 751206
> talked about putting hoops of leather (old dog collars?) on hubs to shine them a bit as you ride. This bike has something like that.



Those would be hub shiners familyman. 

V/r
Sean


----------



## David Brown (Feb 10, 2018)

That is the same front hub as on my 96 Massey Harris ladies bike. Has little spring clips to cover the oil holes on bearing cones  My mens bike is also a tall frame 24inch.


----------



## Familyman (Feb 10, 2018)

David Brown said:


> That is the same front hub as on my 96 Massey Harris ladies bike. Has little spring clips to cover the oil holes on bearing cones  My mens bike is also a tall frame 24inch.



Cheers, David, thanks for your sharp eye.


----------



## hellobuddy (Feb 11, 2018)

I like this bike, would be interested if it came up for sale?


----------



## Familyman (Feb 11, 2018)

hellobuddy said:


> I like this bike, would be interested if it came up for sale?



Thank you so much, Hello Buddy.  I'll hang on to your post.  The grandkids of the bikes' original owner are figuring out what to do.


----------



## Familyman (Mar 7, 2018)

hellobuddy said:


> I like this bike, would be interested if it came up for sale?



A minute ago I posted this bike for sale on the sell-trade forum. Thanks!


----------

